# Varrà la regola del -Non + di 5 se no diventa una relazione?-



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Eliado è prigioniero in turni massacranti e sottopagati al pronto soccorso. 
Legge. Non può loggarsi ma mi manda gli sms a mò di commenti.
Tipo questo
"Ha ragione Eliade ma anche il Francese. Manager è amorevole ma non perchè ti chiama cucciolotta."

Ora che sa di lunedi poi, arrivano sms anche di questo tenore.
"ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Lunedi! ahahahahahahahahahah"

"Sono contro le droghe ma fatti una canna prima! Così ti immagini tutto quello che vuoi! ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah"

"Tebina, non farti legare dal tuo Dom, perchè se gli viene un attacco di cuore non puoi fare niente.hahahahahhaah. Non chiamarmi!!! ahahahahahah"

"Appena posso posto una pagina sul blog di scommesse. Indovina su cosa?Hahahahahahh"


Sta diventando oggettivamente insopportabile.
E mi sta innervosendo. 

Eliado. Mi stai. Innervosendo.
Non perchè penso che tu abbia ragione, ma perchè la stai buttando in caciara e solo io posso farlo. Tu. No.

Non capisco perchè. Ti ho mai preso in giro io? Non mi pare. E comunque nego.
Chi c'era vicino a te quando succhiavi l'anima quando eri in crisi con la tua ex?
Chi aveva postato qui per te il 3d , difendendoti contro i ninja assassini del forum, quando pensavi di tradire?
hanno pure pensato sti mal fidenti che tu volessi scoparmi. Pensa. Raccapricciante pensarti dotato di pipino. 

Perchè quindi, Eliaduccio, mi stai facendo questo?

Manager non è amorevole con me in senso romantico.
Certo...ha delle sbavature che mi hanno fatto a volte dubitare che...ma c'è una sua frase che mi è rimasta scolpita nel cervello.
Erano i nostri primi incontri. Niente motel. Solo infrattati nella sua macchina a fare cosacce.
L'unica altra volta che aveva tradito la moglie si era innamorato.
Lui aveva già il primo pargolo e....avrebbe lasciato tutto. Per lei.
"Ora. Impossibile. Assolutamente impossibile." ha detto.
E ci credo...figlia come i conigli questo. Per carità, ma...
Tutto questo mi fa pensare che sarà lui stesso a troncare questa "relazione" se dovesse accorgersi di provare qualcosa.

Oppure no.
Ma non sarebbe un problema mio.
O meglio.
Se dovessi capire che per lui le cose non sono più tanto scherzose lo lascerei.
Perchè non cerco un surrogato. E il lato squisitamente sentimentale della questione...
Non mi interessa. Anzi.

Un pò perchè sono stronza un pò perchè...ci si fa male. Sempre.
Chi più. Chi meno.
Beccati o non beccati.
Quando inizia per sesso e finisce con l'amore. 
Non va bene per niente.

In questo momento sento che Manager ha finito la battaglia con la sua coscienza.
Non so cosa si sia detto ma credo che una parte importante l'abbia giocato il ruolo della fiducia.

Si fida di me. E non è da poco.
Tiene famiglia. E' una persona di un certo livello (come le amanti di Lothar:mrgreen che in più non è traditore.

Non lo se martedi mattina questo clima bucolico ci sarà ancora.
Le due volte precedenti il dopo è stato...spinoso.

Vediamo.
E ribadisco,
Niente di "amorevole". Non riesco a vederlo proprio.  
Io vedo due che si piacciono tanto.
Perchè a me lui piace tanto.
Nel suo periodo meustro mi era un pò sceso, adesso invece...
E' diverso.
Quindi....
Sciallanza!!!
Anche i manager hanno un pipino meritevole di un parco giochi, no?
Flap flap

Per la risposta alla domanda del titolo, lascio la parola a Eliade&Eliado che ne sanno sicuramente più di me e Manager.
scared


----------



## Cattivik (21 Aprile 2012)

Vai sciallizza a go go e torna vincitrice...

Ti aspettiamo per festeggiare!!!

Cattivik

P.S. darkside... mentre aspettiamo ci inventiamo qualcosa per ingannare il tempo... 

P.S. Ricorda però... sempre un passo avanti... si sa mai...


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1572 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai sciallizza a go go e torna vincitrice...
> 
> Ti aspettiamo per festeggiare!!!
> 
> ...


Io lo so già...lunedi farete una festa da bastardi maledetti.... prima del mio ritorno, sparando cattiverie a tutto spiano....


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe, ma devo proprio insegnarti tutto dei non traditori??


> "Ora. Impossibile. Assolutamente impossibile." ha detto.


Questo non vuol dire che troncherà con te se dovesse innamorarsi...vuol solo dire che qualunque cosa accada fra di voi non lascerà mai la famiglia. E' ben diverso.
Te l'ho già detto, io manager lo vedo il tipo dall'amore impossibile e struggente!

Tebe sulla fiducia non sono d'accordo.
Avevi già messo in chiaro con lui che sarebbero state solo 5 volte e basta, questo era per lui una sicurezza moooolto più elevata di una fiducia nei tuoi confronti.
La fiducia a questo punto serve per altro...

Le cinque volte le hai dette tu...
Io penso solo che mantenere solo sesso nelle vostre condizioni non sarà possibile. Perché
1) Vi vedete costantemente a lavoro. 
2)Vi piacete anche mentalmente, c'è comunque un certo trasporto anche mentale a priori.
3) Dopo il sesso (non so quante volte e sempre ammesso che riusciate ad iniziare un qualcosa di decente e non sono ironica) - passione arriva l'intimità (che nel vostro caso, visti i tuoi scopi di conoscere tutto di lui, diverrà anche mentale), poi arriverà l'abitudine (inteso come presenza fisica e mentale al proprio fianco, non come noia), e poi....

Non hai impostato, dal mio punto di vista, una relazione di solo sesso dall'inizio...tu lo hai conquistato prima di tutto mentalmente...questo per me, non è solo sesso.

Io imposto una cosa di solo sesso in modo totalmente diverso, poi non so...


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1577 ha detto:
			
		

> Io lo so già...lunedi farete una festa da bastardi maledetti.... prima del mio ritorno, sparando cattiverie a tutto spiano....


Io no!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Un ultimo commento: grande Eliado!!! :rotfl:
Però dai, non far arrabbiare tebe!!!

Dai tebe non lo fa per farti arrabbiare....è che manager non gli piace proprio!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2012)

Sono rimasta un pò indietro... mi sono letta tutto ma di fretta.
Come leggersi 5 numeri arretrati del proprio fumetto preferito... una bella scorpacciata, ma ti perdi il lento scorrere del tempo 

Uhm...

Manager
-non sarà mai Dom ma potrebbe diventare una bella scopata. (potrebbe, non è garantito. Cmq lo sai, a me il gioco che state giocando piace più della scopata in sè). Ci vuole tempo per certe cose. Io per esempio, ho bisogno di qualche incontro per sentirmi a mio agio tanto da permettere all'uomo di dedicarsi al mio piacere in un certo modo. No, non esplicito.
-ti vuole bene. Gli sei piaciuta tanto, e io vedo cmq un uomo che ti vuole bene. Non sto parlando di amore, ma di affetto. E attaccamento. Sei una persona con la quale può esprimersi con una occhiata al lavoro. Sai che questa è una cosa preziosa? E' facile sentirsi molto soli al lavoro, qualunque posizione si occupi. Essendo poi un Manager incazzoso... E scambia una occhiata con te e sa che sai cosa succederà. E' liberatorio. E ti stima sul lavoro. Sai... è bello vedere il suo affetto. Scusa, quasi "paterno". La soddisfazione di vedere la persona che ti piace essere una gran figa sul lavoro. E' una cosa bella. 
-credo anche io che sia addivenuto a una decisione con la sua coscienza o quel che è. E tuttavia, senza conoscerlo e quindi la mia opinione vale quanto quella di chiunque... la decisione secondo me non è tanto "Massì una bella scopata e un pò di gioco" quanto piuttosto "Tebe ne vale la pena, mi godo quello che posso, succeda quello che succeda, mi assumo il rischio di soffrire, io ora voglio Tebe."
-Manager è un tipo affettuoso. Non c'è nulla di male nel non concepire esattamente il "solo sesso" senza dover per forza pensare ai fidanzatini. Una mia amica è stata qualche gg fa con un suo collega. Nessuna intenzione di frequentarsi. Voglia di un pò di intimità, diceva, voglia di sesso, sì, ma anche del resto. Ha cucinato, hanno fatto sesso, hanno guardato un film, hanno fatto sesso, hanno preso un aperitivo e poi hanno fatto sesso. Lei poi si è addormentata a casa sua. Poi è tornata a casa sua, e il collega forse lo rivedrà forse no. Mi ha raccontato che mentre scopavano, lui le ha detto "sono tuo" e altre amenità del genere. E lei sapeva che erano vere, IN QUEL MOMENTO. E dopo, no. 

Cmq.

Sai Tebina... lo sai che susciti l'istinto di protezione degli uomini? Tornado Tebe o no, gli viene da coccolarti. Da proteggerti, anche da lontano e con discrezione. Fidati, lo so.
Non credo che Manager metterebbe in pericolo il suo matrimonio. Si è scottato, ha già dato. E poi, non credo che chiederebbe a TE più di quello che vuoi dare.

Credo che il dubbio generale qua dentro sia... e TU Tebina, sarai davvero immune alle sue coccole, alla sua tenerezza di mostro massiccio e forte? Al suo sorriso sornione, al suo essere in gamba, al suo essere Manager?
Al senso di protezione... tu, con un problema con l'autorità, a turbinare attorno a questo pilastro di autorità, giocandoci, godendo del gioco, e trovando protezione dove non te ne aspettavi, fino ad esserne spiazzata?
Alla complicità sul lavoro, al sapere di essere la sola a viverlo in un certo modo?
Al suo essere un uomo maturo. Con una maturità diversa da quella di Mattia, il tuo splendido e meraviglioso Mattia, un pò ragazzino, uomo di pancia, coi suoi svampi e il suo zucchero.

Mi sa che susciti l'istinto di protezione a molti qua dentro 

Vado. Varie cosette da organizzare. Mia madre mi ha imposto di cambiare le tende per quando verrà la ctu. Cheppalle.


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2012)

una standing ovation per Eliado! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2012)

prima che faccio definitivamente brutta figura ... Eliado è un gioco di parole, vero?


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1587 ha detto:
			
		

> prima che faccio definitivamente brutta figura ... Eliado è un gioco di parole, vero?


Si! Praticamente è il mio amico ortopedico che qui conoscono perchè avevo aperto per lui un 3d...e poi visto che legge il blog e me lo commenta "dal vivo" cazziandomi e dando sempre ragione ad Eliade...si è loggato con Eliado...

Quib...non ce la possiamo fare...sempre più cretini....e io che volevo fare un blog serio sul tradimento....


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1588 ha detto:
			
		

> Si! Praticamente è il mio amico ortopedico che qui conoscono perchè avevo aperto per lui un 3d...e poi visto che legge il blog e me lo commenta "dal vivo" cazziandomi e dando sempre ragione ad Eliade...si è loggato con Eliado...
> 
> Quib...non ce la possiamo fare...sempre più cretini....*e io che volevo fare un blog serio sul tradimento....*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

BENVENUTI AL CAMEL TROPHY"

.....Grande attesa oggi sugli spalti del trombodromo lombardo in vista dell'importante gara, la terza del campionato, che vede sulla griglia di partenza più agguerriti che mai i due campioni nazionali Tebe e Manager.
Grandi sono le aspettative del pubblico per una performance sportiva di alto livello, speranze di grande spettacolo che sicuramente non verranno deluse grazie all'accurata organizzazione strategica e tattica alla quale si sono dedicati i due teams avversari nei giorni scorsi.
Il livello tecnico è ai massimi storici, tanto quanto la motivazione dei due campioni che nelle ultime settimane hanno potuto contare sul supporto dei loro rispettivi tifosi, più caldi ed eccitati che mai.
Il servizio d'ordine del trombodromo ha previsto per questa particolare manifestazione sportiva la distribuzione gratuita di binocoli, fazzoletti di carta e tovagliette detergenti umidificate.

Parliamo ora un po' di tecnica:

Tebe si presenta alla partenza con una carrozzeria essenziale.
Dalle linee nette di una struttura ridotta all'osso si evince la grande maneggevolezza e la conseguente rapidità di reazione sulle quali potrà contare al fine di giostrare con grande efficacia ed estrema precisione.
I particolari tecnici che hanno sempre caratterizzato Tebe e ne hanno fatto un elemento vincente sono sempre i soliti: I flaps (flap-flap) a regolazione automatica e l'elemento più importante: il "Camel Toe". 
Progettato espressamente per questo genere di confronti sportivi, si presenta come unico elemento dell'insieme ad avere linee arrotondate che fuoriescono dal profilo aerodinamico. Esso nasconde al suo interno il gruppo termico ad alesaggio variabile che sviluppato sulla base ad una lunga esperienza completa una dotazione ai massimi livelli tecnologici. L'impatto estetico finale verrà rivelato solo al momento della partenza, ma siamo certi che Tebe non mancherà di stupire come sua abitudine.

Manager opera su una linea completamente diversa:

Telaio massiccio e squadrato, si presta ad una tattica più semplice di quella di Tebe, ma sicuramente altrettanto efficace. Portato senza dubbio ad affrontare il tracciato in maniera più lineare a causa del passo particolarmente pronunciato e di un peso in ordine di gara certo non dei più ridotti, Manager può contare sulla potenza del sistema propulsivo e su un'impronta a terra che in caso di scontro diretto lo favorirà rispetto alla più instabile per quanto più veloce Tebe. QUalche preoccupazione desta ancora la pompa principale, sempre sotto controllo, ma pare che l'impianto di iniezione non debba presentare problemi questa volta
Non conosciamo la cilindrata, ma pare si tratti di un sistema a "corsa lunga", capace di adattarsi comunque al confronto con i già nominati sistemi ad alesaggio variabile utilizzati da Tebe.

Cosa potremo aspettarci?

La debacle in prima gara dovuta a problemi tecnici inattesi  al sistema di iniezione non ha demotivato Manager che in occasione della seconda scesa in pista ha dato conferma di una buona potenzialità. Non ancora ai massimi livelli, si è comunque ben difeso, arrivando a fine gara con tempi discreti ed un buon punteggio complessivo. Ciò fa sperare che le voci di corridoio che vedevano il nostro campione piuttosto confuso nei suoi obiettivi siano alla fine immotivate, e che la gara odierna si svolgerà ai massimi livelli.
Tebe è sicuramente la più agguerrita dei due, ma pare lei stessa piuttosto titubante di fronte agli obiettivi incerti dell'avversario. Un grande lavoro di elaborazione dei dati a sua disposizione ha comunque consentito a Tebe di presentarsi oggi dotata di grande energia e voglia di vincere.
Inutile tentare di immaginare lo svolgimento della gara di oggi, le diverse tattiche ed i tempi. Lasciamo che i nostri campioni mostrino ai loro sostenitori ciò di cui sono capaci, e vinca il migliore!

Dal Trombodromotel di Milano è tutto, a voi la linea


----------

